
Google Registry - jganetsk
http://charlestonroadregistry.com/index.html
======
adamb_
If the top-level domain of a website can now be chosen from any number of 2-3
character combinations (i.e. other than "com"), reducing chances of it having
each URL be "guessable", then why bother with top-level domains at all?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains)

~~~
kivikakk
One reason: there can only be so many root nameservers, which are capable of
only so much traffic. Additional layers help keep DNS decentralised.

------
seiji
Get ready for your online identity to be
[https://104233435224873922474.plus/](https://104233435224873922474.plus/)

~~~
lukifer
Google is arguably the most web-focused company in the world (the other
contender being Mozilla). So how the hell did they manage to screw up
something as basic as URLs on Google+? (I've always liked the elegance of
twitter.com/username)

~~~
jpatokal
You may have missed this: [http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/you-can-now-finally-
get-a-vanit...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/you-can-now-finally-get-a-vanity-
url-for-your-google-plus-account-if-youre-eligible/)

~~~
lukifer
It doesn't matter. At this point, the web is already polluted with millions of
horrible URLs that will/should never change.

------
greenyoda
I'm surprised by this choice of domains; many of them don't seem to be very
appealing for either businesses or individuals. How many people would really
want .foo, .boo or .soy?

~~~
signed0
According to the site[0], .foo is supposed to be for developers, .boo for
scary stories, and .soy for spanish autobiographies.

Given how well .me and .info did (can't remember the last time I saw one of
those) I can't see this gaining much traction at all.

[0]
[http://charlestonroadregistry.com/domains.html](http://charlestonroadregistry.com/domains.html)

~~~
dchest
.me is Montenegro's country TLD.

------
MichaelMoser123
I would like EXE for top level domain; that would create lots of questions,
like is this url a virus?

~~~
nnnnni
That's really no different from .com ... Except for that people seem to have
forgotten about the .com executables file extension.

------
null_ptr
Does _" Google is planning on being the registry for these new top level
domains"_ mean that if I want a .dad or .new domain name my only option is to
buy it through Google? (or through a Google reseller)

~~~
cleverjake
It means they will control the root nameservers. They have the ability to
choose who gets it and to what. In theory, they have no obligation to charge
anyone.

~~~
fakeanon
So how do I control a root nameserver for a TLD?

~~~
gwu78
It's relatively easy.

    
    
      1. Download the root.zone file.  Add your new TLD to it, _but don't change anything else_.
    
      2. Configure and run the necessary DNS software (e.g., nsd, tinydns, etc. plus dnscache, or maybe pdns_recursor) on a computer with a publicly reachable IP address (a "server").  
    
      3. Tell your users the IP address of your server.  They can then change their DNS settings to point to your server.  
    

You now control the root nameserver for a new TLD.

I run my own root.zone and DNS service for my devices at home and I have some
custom TLDs. As such, I "control the root nameserver for a TLD". And I did not
pay ICANN anything.

What gives ICANN their ability to make money from this stuff is that for some
reason not many people run their own root.zone.[1] Almost everyone points
their DNS caches at the ICANN root.zone. Blind faith?

1\. Running your own root.zone allows you to add or remove whatever TLDs or
individual domainnames you wish. Quite a few people do desire the removal of
individual domainnames, i.e., "filtering" and pay OpenDNS for this "service".
You can accomplish this by running your own root.zone, for free.

~~~
matthewbadeau
To add to this OpenNIC[1] is a project encourages people to host their own
name servers and even add additional TLDs to their DNS network.

[1][http://www.opennicproject.org/](http://www.opennicproject.org/)

------
magpi3
At this point, what is the rationale behind limiting .TLDs anyway? Is it
simply a means to create artificial scarcity so that the companies who control
.TLDs can make money? Or is there a legitimate technical reason?

------
SimpleXYZ
Here's a nice list:
[http://www.101domain.com/new_gtld_extensions.htm](http://www.101domain.com/new_gtld_extensions.htm)

If these become really popular won't they break a ton of code? "My email is
hello.peeps@my.feedback"

Personally, I've seen users struggle with anything other than .com. I had a
.net once and there were so many "I couldn't find your website" issues from
users because it wasn't a .com.

~~~
dmd
I've had regexps reject my domain (3e.org) because it's "too short" or (more
frequently) "domains cannot start with a number".

------
cskau
I don't particularly recognise any of the registrars. Does anyone have any
experience they'd like to share, to help us choose?

    
    
      101Domain, Inc.
      Ascio Technologies
      DOMAINREGISTRY.DE
      EBrandServices
      eNom
      EuroDNS
      Interlink Co., Ltd.
      Key-Systems
      Mailcub SAS
      MarkMonitor
      Name.com
      Openprovider
      Super Registry Inc.

~~~
spydum
Markmonitor is very popular with enterprise folks for domain
registry/management.

~~~
jcampbell1
They are the type that charges $10,000 per year, but will make a bunch of
phone calls and a background check before doing a transfer or a nameserver
change.

Not sure they are relevant for the $10/year crowd.

------
bsimpson
Interesting that .app isn't in their list of domains "Google is planning on
being the registry" for.

------
nostromo
I'm still haven't seen a .aero or .mobi once, ever.

I can imagine .ing being very popular however, much as .ly is now.

~~~
VonGuard
Yeah, wtf ever happened to .aero!? I see the occasional .info, but wasn't
there also supposed to be a .museum?

Hurrah for someone actually doing something with TLDs.

~~~
kivikakk
There are a couple:
[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site%3A.museum](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site%3A.museum)

------
malandrew
I just hope we can set reserve .dev as a loopback interface like 127.0.0.1 or
169.254.0.0/16.

------
Im_Mr_Manager
ahhhh .com. The original bitcoin. Sort of?

------
bvirkler
.DAD but no .MOM?

~~~
kivikakk
Or .MUM?

